# Drill on the slide.



## barnesrickw (Jul 9, 2013)

Borrowed idea.  Seems to work well. Needs better rear pulley for increased torque transfer.  Until then, I'll go slow.  Forgive the messy shop.  Some habits are hard to break.


----------

